
EU data protection law may end up protecting scammers, experts warn - walterbell
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/feb/06/gdpr-data-protection-law-scammers-whois-tools-internet-european-privacy
======
ysleepy
The WHOIS db is not protecting anyone from scammers. It is way to easy to
provide fake data or use a TLD that does not care.

I like my privacy and WHOIS is bullshit.

~~~
tgragnato
I am wondering if this is simply a clash between authorities.

> David Redl (head of the US National Telecommunications and Information
> Administration): the US government expects this information to continue to
> be made easily available through the WHOIS service.

Who’s relying on WHOIS informations in order to catch scammers ?

------
elnygren
GDPR allows sharing & processing your data if it can be reasonably assumed
that it’s necessary for providing the service and in the user’s benefit.

If WHOIS is how domain business works then there shouldn’t be a problem? It’s
necessary for you to get the domain which would also be in your benefit if
you’re buying a domain?

See: 6(1)(a) to 6(1)(f)

Correct me if I’m wrong :)

~~~
detaro
Not if it can be reasonably assumed, no. It is allowed if it _is_ necessary,
and it's hard to argue why for b)-f) why making the data public is necessary
to satisfy these points, vs e.g. the data being made available on request if
an appropriate need is demonstrated, or only some contact information being
provided.

Core part of all this that you can not just say "this is how we work", you
have to justify why you work like that if you require data/processing of it.

------
jbfoo
This will end this "Buy PrivacyGuard^TM for extra 5$" bullshit.

Overally you just need:

1) Means to sue rogue domain owner. 2) Means to contact domain owner to inform
them of abuse.

Neither needs public record with street address and full personal info.

